# DRINGEND hilfe zu wotlk installation



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Hi!

Weil ich mit einen Netbook spiele und mir WOTLk über 

http://www.wow-europe.com/shared/downloads.../InstallWoW.exe 

hole  habe ich probleme bei der installation.... Er startet normal und dann wenn die Entbenutzer Lizensierungsfrage kommt kann ich nicht annehmen... da kommt nur ein graues fenster.
Ich hab firewall und alles deaktiviert aber ichweiß nicht was das ist....


Bitte um hilfe


----------



## Bushkila (23. März 2009)

ist so wie bei bc und classic auch bei den lizenzvereinbarung musst du immer ganz runner scrollen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Pcasso (23. März 2009)

jop, einfach runterscrollen und dann aknnste annehmen


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Ja das ist mir klar aber das Fenster ist NUR grau..... da steht kein text und geht nicht zum scrollen^^

Bitte um hilfe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fusssi (23. März 2009)

Du meinst nen Notebook oder?

Wenn Du versuchst WoW auf nem Netbook zu spielen kannst es eh vergessen!


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Es läuft doch flüssig und bei googel haben einge das problem.... nur  da steht nie ein lösungsvorschlag^^


----------



## Kayzu (23. März 2009)

Fusssi schrieb:


> Du meinst nen Notebook oder?
> 
> Wenn Du versuchst WoW auf nem Netbook zu spielen kannst es eh vergessen!



Er meint en Netbook sonst hätte er es net geschrieben denk ich.
Kannst haken aus dem Grund schon weil du ne kack Graka hast in nem netbook.


----------



## wolkentaenzer (23. März 2009)

Kayzu schrieb:


> Kannst haken aus dem Grund schon weil du ne kack Graka hast in nem netbook.



Es geht doch, ich habs schon bei einem Bekannten gesehen. Ist zwar ein wenig ruckelig bei schlechtestem Detailgrad, aber gehen tuts schon. Die Auflösung auf einem 9" Monitor ist ja wesentlich geringer als auf einem 19"er. Sprich die Pixelanzahl ist gerade mal ein Bruchteil so hoch...

grüße
wolke


----------



## Fusssi (23. März 2009)

wolkentaenzer schrieb:


> ...9" Monitor.....



Ja aua, daran hatte ich noch gar nicht gedacht. Ich spiele auf 21" bei 9" gibts ja augenkrebs 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Man hat gar keine Graka in nem Netbook. 

Aber zum Farmen reichts. Und ich wette, keiner der Anwesenden "kannste vergessen"-Leute hats mal ausprobiert.

Geht mal auf youtube und gebt mal netbook und crysis ein 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Ja aber nur was soll ich machen nu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

warum willst dus unbedingt aufm netbook installieren?

ich hab einfach von meinem desktop den ordner gezogen, wtf und cache gelöscht und gut is.


----------



## Coolrambo (23. März 2009)

also 1. kann man WoW aufm Netbook zocken... youtube beweißt es 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


und zu deinem Problem:

könntest du vllt ma nen screen zeigen weil ich kanns mir net vorstellen ein einfach grauer Kasten wo nix drinsteht 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


ansonsten neuinstallieren? Blizz anrufen?


----------



## Divinavene (23. März 2009)

Hi

vielleicht ist ja auch einfach nur ein Fehler bei der Installation aufgetreten? Lass doch einfach mal die Repair durchlaufen. Entweder es bringt was oder nicht. Aber so könntest du ja ggf. schon  mal einen Install-Fehler ausschließen...^^


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

warum zum teufel installiert ihr alle wow so gerne?

ich habs genau null mal installiert. ganz am anfang von nem kumpel gezogen und seit dem nur kopiert .. 

wenn man wtf und cache löscht bekommt man ein jungfräuliches wow! warum installieren?


----------



## wlfbck (23. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> warum zum teufel installiert ihr alle wow so gerne?
> 
> ich habs genau null mal installiert. ganz am anfang von nem kumpel gezogen und seit dem nur kopiert ..
> 
> wenn man wtf und cache löscht bekommt man ein jungfräuliches wow! warum installieren?



manche leute sind halt leicht masochistisch veranlagt xD


----------



## Resch (23. März 2009)

LoL was ihr alle nur redet......Auf nem Notebook mit 4 gb Ram und nen Core2Duo mit 2,4GhZ un dazu noch eine 9800GTS was man nebenbei gesagt schon für 1100€ bekommt kann man WoW auf max Details flüssig zocken.....


----------



## Shintuargar (23. März 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> LoL was ihr alle nur redet......Auf nem Notebook mit 4 gb Ram und nen Core2Duo mit 2,4GhZ un dazu noch eine 9800GTS was man nebenbei gesagt schon für 1100€ bekommt kann man WoW auf max Details flüssig zocken.....



Du kennst den Unterschied zwischen Notebook und Netbook? Und nun schau mal was der TE hat...


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Und was willst du uns damit sagen Resch?


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Und was willst du uns damit sagen Resch?


Wahrscheinlich, daß er sich neulich ein tolles, neues Notebook gekauft hat und sich so darüber freut, daß sein Gehirn beim Lesen aus Netbooks automatisch Notebooks macht - wofür er selbst ja nix kann... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rorre (23. März 2009)

Resch schrieb:


> LoL was ihr alle nur redet......Auf nem Notebook mit 4 gb Ram und nen Core2Duo mit 2,4GhZ un dazu noch eine 9800GTS was man nebenbei gesagt schon für 1100€ bekommt kann man WoW auf max Details flüssig zocken.....



wow da hat mal einer mitgelesen und uns allen die meinung gesagt jupi


btt: naja ich würd mal versuchen alles reininstallieren , vllt war ein fehler beim installieren der grund. kann manchmal helfen.


----------



## ChAzR (23. März 2009)

scheiss auf die install^^

installier es woanders ...also auf nem anderen pc oder geh zu nem kolegen und pack dir ne usb platte untern arm und kopier dir einfach seinen ordner ( bis auc Cache / WTF und so)
ist wesentlich besser weil du dann schon sofort die aktuellste version hast und nicht mehr stundenlang patchn darfst =)


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Also Reperiert hab ich wow.... Hatte keinerlei Fehler....


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Und keiner von meinen freunden spielt wow^^


----------



## Dalmus (23. März 2009)

Neiko schrieb:


> Und keiner von meinen freunden spielt wow^^


Und Du hast keinen anderen Rechner als das Netbook?


----------



## Resch (23. März 2009)

Genau^^ nein hab einfach zu schnell gelesen.... mist, naja egal muss auch mal mist von mir geben


----------



## benpollich (23. März 2009)

Hallo, 

also wenn du Wow von nem anderen Rechner rüberziehst und die WTF & Cache Ordner löschst hast beim ersten Start vermutlich auch das gleiche Problem! Hier muss nämlich auch erst die Endbenutzerbedingungen akzeptiert werden. Aber Probieren würde ich es trotzdem. Wenn du den Fehler dann immernoch hast kannst du zumindest ausschließen dass es an der Installation lag.

Eine andere Fehlerquelle könnt ich mir in der etwas ungewöhnlichen Monitorauflösung der Netbooks vorstellen. Vielleicht kann hier der Startbildschirm nicht korrekt angezeigt werden. Probier doch mal für die Erstinstallation bzw. den ersten Start das Netbook an einen gewöhnlichen Monitor anzuschließen. So kannst du an dem Monitor den Schritt mit dem akzeptieren der Endbenutzerbedingungen durchlaufen und beim nächsten Start (ohne Monitor) die Auflösung wieder an deine benötigte Auflösung vom Netbookmonitor anpassen. Hoffe das klappt so.


----------



## EspCap (23. März 2009)

claet schrieb:


> Geht mal auf youtube und gebt mal netbook und crysis ein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ja, das Vid kenn ich - das ist aber von nem Desktop gestreamt, und läuft nicht wirklich auf dem Netbook (auch wenn ich nicht verstehe wie er die VNC (oder was er da auch nimmt) Verbindung so schnell hinbekommt, dass es Spielbar ist)


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

hm verdammt - naja ich hatte sowas fast befürchtet.

wie auch immer, ich bleibe dabei, fürs farmen gehen reicht es. selber getestet.


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Also ^^ 

Wow läuft auf den Netbook einwandfrei... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bis auf  das eine fenster..... 

Ich hab es schon über den Abgesicherten Modus versucht, aber bekomme da keine Internet verbindung...


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

Mir ist das Problem jetzt nicht mehr so ganz klar. 

Also ich persönlich hab den kompletten WoW Ordner von meinem Desktop auf ne USB Platte gezogen. Hab wtf und cache gelöscht und die paar patches die im root verzeichnis lagen. Dann USB-Platte ins Netbook, exe doppelgeklickt und los ging die wilde Fahrt. 

Wo hängst du jetzt? Beim bestätigen der AGBs? Wieso? Mach wirklich mal nen Screenshot bitte, dann versuchen wir zu helfen.


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Ja aber dann hast du schon wotlk von nen anderen PC bekommen.. Ich hab nicht die möglichkeit....

Also ich klick auf die exe..... dann kommt Normal wow  mit installieren.... read me usw... ich geh auf installlieren und gleich danach kommen die Endnuterbedienungen ... aber da ist nichts zum scrollen oder sonstiges... nur ablehnen ist hervorgehoben der rest ich grau...


----------



## AoC.Virtus (23. März 2009)

Neiko schrieb:


> Ja aber dann hast du schon wotlk von nen anderen PC bekommen.. Ich hab nicht die möglichkeit....
> 
> Also ich klick auf die exe..... dann kommt Normal wow  mit installieren.... read me usw... ich geh auf installlieren und gleich danach kommen die Endnuterbedienungen ... aber da ist nichts zum scrollen oder sonstiges... nur ablehnen ist hervorgehoben der rest ich grau...



Dein Netbook hat zu schwache anfoderungen, deshalb gehst bei der instal nicht weiter.......................

OH MAN, irgendwann wollen andere dann auch noch WOW auf einen Gameboy oder handy spielen.


----------



## claet (23. März 2009)

mach doch bitte einfach mal einen screenshot wo du meinst es sei nichts zum annehmen.
und du hast ganz sicher bis ganz unten runtergescrollt??

und warum kannst du wotlk nich auf deinem desktop installiern?


----------



## Yoyo_ (23. März 2009)

hatte das problem auch schonmal....weiß nur nichtmehr wie ichs behoben hab  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

also entweder wars abgesicherter modus mit netzwerktreiber + alle antivirenprogramme+firewalls aus oder es war dass ich das laufwerk mit dem tool cdbremse ausbremsen musste weil das laufwerk die daten nicht gescheit auf der lich king dvd lesen konnte oder so ^^...ích google gleich nochmal und edit was wenn ich noch was finde.

so 1. edit: evtl auch im abgesicherten mod mit "Administrator" anmelden.


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

@ AoC.Virtus  ... Zu schwach ist er auf keinen fall... BC  war ganz hoch gestellt und ich hatte nie probleme mit dem.

Und wegen den abgesichertesn modus hab ich nu nur 1 Problem... das integrierte modem schaltet sich in den Modus nicht an ....gibt es da auch en andere mögllichkeit?


----------



## Wagga (23. März 2009)

Für farmen und AH sowie Post sowie Chatten wirds gehen.
Obs Spaß macht ist eine andere Frage!
Also ich würde da lieber den Mehrpreis in eine Notebook investieren.
Ein Netbook kostet 350-500 € ein WoWtaugliches wirklich tauglich gibts ab 600 €.


----------



## Neiko (23. März 2009)

Naja nur 600 Euro.... Das ist Gut gesagt in der Wirtschaftskrise...^^

Und am Netbook liegts nicht.


----------



## claet (24. März 2009)

Netbooks fangen inzwischen bei 250€ an. 

Außerdem wird er sich wohl kaum das Netbook gekauft haben um drauf zu zocken. 
Er hat es halt (so wie ich) und wills halt mal probieren (so wie ich es ausprobiert hab).

Meine Güte, muss jetzt jeder hier 5 mal schreiben, dass es scheiße ist?


----------



## Neiko (28. März 2009)

OMG Das ineteressiert doch kein Schwein ob du das scheiße findest... Es lässt sich wunderbar spielen...
Und wenn du keinen Lösungsvorschlag hast dann lass so komentare!!

Die frage war nicht wie viel kostet ein neues notebook... sondern wie kann man meinen Problem bei WOTLK helfen. Wenn du informiert wärst dann  wüsstest du das WOTLK viele Probleme gemacht hat sogar beim den besten PCS!
Also schieb nicht alles auf das Netbook wenn du keine Ahnung hast.

>.> Das musste nu raus.


----------



## Asoriel (28. März 2009)

Oha...der Thread ist 4 Tage alt und du kramst ihn aus, nur um Müll von dir zu geben? Claet hat *100%* mehr Ahnung als du, das darfst du mir glauben.
Sicher hat WotLK probleme gemacht, aber wenn du informiert wärst, wüsstest du, dass es ausschließlich bei High-End Rechnern der Fall war. Und dazu zählt ein Netbook wohl nicht. 

Dieter Nuhr hat mal einen Satz von sich gegeben, den zitier ich an dieser Stelle einfach mal 1:1: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat einfach mal die Fresse halten". Für wen und in wie weit das für die einzelnen Personen hier zutrifft kann sich sicher jeder selbst ausmalen.


----------



## Neiko (1. April 2009)

So.... Wenn er sooo viel mehr ahung hat dann soll er wengstens Lesen lernen..
Es interessiert mich kein stück wie viel ein neuer kostet!!! Ganz einfach....
Soll er mir doch nen neuen kaufen wenn er meint er hat es so dicke.Ich meine was ist das für eine Aussage !!! Ich weiß wie viel ein neuer kostet und es war gar nicht gefragt... oder nicht??
Also mach mich hier nicht Blöde an!! Lesen DANN schreiben.

LG Neiko


----------



## Raheema (11. Mai 2009)

*abstaub* 


Moin 


ich habe auch ein Installation problem mit Wotlk 
ich hate vorgestern ein virus drauf und habe meinen Pc neu gemacht non habe ich WoW classic und BC neu rauf gemacht und das ging aber wenn ich Wotlk rauf machen will er scheint diese fehlermeldung 
aber immer nur bei 56% 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 das is die fehlermeldung


könnt ihr mir helfen? 


Mfg
Raheema/Steffen


----------



## Dracun (11. Mai 2009)

kleiner tipp schalt mal dein AV aus und installier dann wenn installt is wieder an dann müsste es in 80% der fälle funzen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------

